# towing behind rv



## cc salyer (May 13, 2018)

I am getting a C class RV and I have looked into towing both with dolly and four on the road and it seems that it just gets more and more complicated. I have towed with dolly behind a southwind storm but was not fond of that. Any advise u can give me on type of cars, etc, don't like jeeps, would be appreciated.


----------



## Cmunden (May 21, 2018)

We had a class A and used a sterling tow bar to pull a Honda Element.  I have the tow bar for sale if interested.


----------



## Dennis Taylor (Jul 17, 2018)

Most cars and trucks with manual transmissions could be pulled four-down, as could most four-wheel-drive SUVs with manual transfer cases. The Jeep Wrangler has long been a popular vehicle for motor home owners to flat tow, meaning that all four of the Jeep's wheels are on the ground.


----------

